# Looked what finally arrived....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Been patiently waiting for these cranks to come in. My LBS said these were on back ordered until June. To my surprise, I got a call from them to pick yesterday! I will be replacing my relatively heavy Sram S series cranks (close to 800 grams!). They will be installed on my SW SL4 below. She currently weighs 14.0 lbs with the heavy cranks.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Had the cranks installed today. 



The Sram S series cranks were so much heavier. With the new sworks cranks, got her down to 13.45 lbs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great... perfect match! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Looks great... perfect match! :thumbsup:


Thanks PJ.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Cni2i,
Looks great. What type of chain rings are you using?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Adrianinkc said:


> Looks awesome.


Thanks. 



Merc said:


> Cni2i,
> Looks great. What type of chain rings are you using?


I am running Rotor Q-rings 52/36 with S-works spider.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

How's the stiffness compared to the SRAM cranks? I have the S900 and want to ditch them for these. They look super beefy. Nice SL4 BTW!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

nis240sxt:

I wished I could tell ya. Haven't had a chance to ride her since the install. But you are correct in noticing that these cranks are definitely "beefier" than previous generations. The guys at the Spesh shop said that they are supposed to be stiffer than previous versions.....but we'll see.


----------



## thehotsung (Apr 19, 2013)

Did you install it yourself, and if not how much was it to get it installed?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

thehotsung said:


> Did you install it yourself, and if not how much was it to get it installed?


Had a mechanic friend of mine handle the install. No charge...lucky me.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

What an amazing crankset!, but here in Spain people say that this type of S-Works crankset is only available if you order it with a brand new S-works frame, if not Spec sends you the older model of the S-works crankset, Did you weight it??
Enjoy it!
Cheers!


----------

